# 04-06 gto mileage



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

just wanted to see where everyones at list the year gto u have and how much mileage u have on it now. just trying to see who has the most mileage on there car




05 gto/ 25600


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

06 with around 17,000...DD...


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Mine is a 2004. Miles are exactly at 17,495.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

2004 gto, 24,612


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

'05 w/ 18,600 + or -


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

2004 33,800 as my daily driver.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow...hahaha 

06 bought from old man commuter with 48K on the clock


----------



## POLGTO05 (Jul 30, 2008)

05 with 47,000sh. Drove out of the dealer on July 15/08 with 37,512


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

48k is the highest so far and its an 06 thats alot haha


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

<----- 06 DD with 18,8xx


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

05 103K

DD 78 miles round trip to work each day

Larry


----------



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

06, daily driver, about 19,000


----------

